# Shelby (1940)



## ranman (Jan 3, 2017)

Last purchase of 2016 - a few days before Christmas. Big Shelby fan. You will see in the last pic or two that I will eventually have to have some frame work done. 


 

 

 

 

 

 For now it is fourth in line.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 3, 2017)

Awesome patina on this one.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 3, 2017)

Randy, let Chris fix that frame. Then it's a perfect rider, with nice patina.


----------



## ranman (Jan 3, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Awesome patina on this one.



Thanks!


----------



## ranman (Jan 3, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Randy, let Chris fix that frame. Then it's a perfect rider, with nice patina.



Got a local guy that will fix it and I don't have to pay shipping. Otherwise I would ship it to Chris.


----------



## ranman (Jan 3, 2017)

Lot of great paint left on this on. Love the patina as well. Will get it fixed and ride it. Got a colorflow, Hiawatha and comet ahead of it in line.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 3, 2017)

Pretty cool it still has the OG short spring Lodbell seat.


----------



## ranman (Jan 3, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Pretty cool it still has the OG short spring Lodbell seat.



Yeah I like that too. Like the look. Don't have to have a tank but would be curious to know what they run and how hard they are to find.


----------



## ranman (Jan 3, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Randy, let Chris fix that frame. Then it's a perfect rider, with nice patina.



So what does btt mean on here?


----------



## Matthew Johnson (Jan 3, 2017)

ranman said:


> Last purchase of 2016 - a few days before Christmas. Big Shelby fan. You will see in the last pic or two that I will eventually have to have some frame work done. View attachment 404466 View attachment 404467 View attachment 404468 View attachment 404470 View attachment 404469 View attachment 404471 For now it is fourth in line.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 4, 2017)

I like it Randy!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 4, 2017)

ranman said:


> So what does btt mean on here?



Back to Top;  or to bump it....


----------



## johnboy (Jan 4, 2017)

You have a really neat bike ! I was under the impression that your head badge was the post-war style , and the badge with a train was the pre-war style. Is your bike possibly an early post-war model ? I have a bike similar to yours, but not as nice, with the Hiawatha " train" badge. At any rate, you have a cool bike, and I hope the frame repair goes well. Post a photo of the finished repair.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 4, 2017)

Prewar bike, I'm going with 1940 as a correct year.


----------



## ranman (Jan 4, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Back to Top;  or to bump it....



thanks


----------



## ranman (Jan 4, 2017)

johnboy said:


> You have a really neat bike ! I was under the impression that your head badge was the post-war style , and the badge with a train was the pre-war style. Is your bike possibly an early post-war model ? I have a bike similar to yours, but not as nice, with the Hiawatha " train" badge. At any rate, you have a cool bike, and I hope the frame repair goes well. Post a photo of the finished repair.



I think the Shelby bikes are usually determined by the frame style and the add ons such as chain guards, racks etc.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 4, 2017)

ranman said:


> I think the Shelby bikes are usually determined by the frame style and the add ons such as chain guards, racks etc.






rollfaster said:


> Prewar bike, I'm going with 1940 as a correct year.




johnboy is correct. That is a post war Hiawatha badge. I disagree that the bike is from 1940. I believe that frame didn't appear until 41, although it is possible they showed up in late 1940.
This frame style was sold post war at least into 1950. The bike has the Wald handlebar stem that Shelby began using in 47 or so. The rear rack is also seen post war. That, combined with the badge point to the bike being from the post war period, likely 47-49.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2017)

Who is Chris?


----------



## Vincer (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a bike that is in need of a rear stay straightened as well. Is Chris located in the So Cal area or is there anyone else that might be able to help? Vince


----------



## ranman (Jan 5, 2017)

I believe rollfaster is referring to *slick* on here.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes, sorry. Slick.


----------

